# Road Riding in Spokane.



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

Looking at possibly relocating and was hoping to get some ideas as to how the road riding is around Spokane. I'll most likely be living on the south hill if that helps at all. Thanks for any information or links that are provided.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Not sure where you are coming from, but you won't be disappointed, at least I can't imagine being disappointed. I live on the South Hill. Saturday I rode through town and most of the way up Mt. Spokane. I couldn't finish the climb (last seven miles about 10-15 percent with some steeper), but had a 71 mile day with 5,000 feet of climbing.

As for the South Hill, I live on the lip of the ridge above downtown. In six miles I'm in the country with little car traffic. I have a 24-mile loop through Hangman Valley, a 40-mile loop out near Valleyford, a 52-mile loop via Valley Chapel and Mt. Hope, and all sorts of variation in between and beyond. This doesn't get at the many possibilities for all sorts of riding. 

There's also great mountain biking down the backside of the South Hill off High Drive, and Riverside and Mt. Spokane state parks, and so much more. If you move here and you're disappointed, well, I don't know what to say. I love it. 

As a point of reference, I grew up in Seattle and rode a lot around there. I'm a member of Spokane's Bicycle Advisory Board, so we are working on making things better in and around town as well. There's plenty of room to grow as a biking city, but we've got a lot to offer.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I' am originally from Moses Lake and went to college at Eastern but didn't get in to riding until after school. I never spent much time in Spokane but after doing some Google Mapping it appears that there's plenty of good routes. I' am currently living in Salt Lake so I would miss all the climbing but would welcome some flatter roads - specifically wide open country roads. 

I appreciate all the info, if I can find a job up there I'll be in touch. Thanks again.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I've never ridden around SLC, but I know the riding is good and there's lots of climbing, but you'll find plenty of climbing to do here if you want. Long and short, steep or steady. We got it.


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

How long does it take to get to the Methow form spokane? It's one of my favorite place to ride. Locg drive from Seattle though.


----------

